# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.7 Released [21-01-2016]

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.7 Innovative and Intelligent    * *Whats New: [x] Android App Manager --- Uninstall Apps Easily.* *--- Force Delete Malwares and Bloatware (Need Root) .*  *--- Optionally Backup App while deleting.*  *--- Option to Wipe Cache/Reboot after finish.   [x] Improved Samsung Marvel Unlock Method --- Read/Write Certificate for Both IMEI Supported.
--- Unlock Method is fully revised now.* *--- Universal Support for All Marvel Chipset based Samsung Phone   [x] Added Samsung Read PIT Option --- Useful for some advance users  * *
[x] Updated Anti-Malware Virus Definition Data   [x] Some Minor Improvements   *  *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...     :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_1.7.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*    *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## mohamed73

*Some Help Videos Related to this Update*  *Android App Manager* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung Marvel Unlocking* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung Marvel Certificate Read* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung Marvel Certificate Write* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool

----------

